# What can I keep with Fire Mouth Cichlids??



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Convicts, Jewels, and smaller Texas cichlids would probably be okay. Be aware that if any of these spawn, chances are that most of the other fish in the tank will get beaten or killed. I've seen 1.5" Convicts destroy 6" African cichlids before when the convicts started breeding.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Well they are usually pretty calm temperment. I once read about a guy that breeds firemouths kept and bred swordtails in the same tank. He was trying to line breed for albino firemouths, never found out if he succeeded though... they were planted tanks as well. That being said I would stick to similar sized Central or South American cichlids. Never mix different continents of cichlids, it always leads to strife. Blue acaras work pretty well with them, I'd stay away from convicts as convicts breed like rabbits and they're always extremely territorial at those times (I've seen two try to stare down a 8-10" Red Devil). www.cichlid-forum.com is a nice resource for all things cichlid.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

I kept firemouths long time ago with severums and geophagus. They tolerated each other quite well. The firemouths dig so I really wouldn´t keep them in a planted tank.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I keep Convicts and they are great but they can get very aggresive when breeding.


----------



## Mr James (May 27, 2005)

They do dig then... I thought I left imprints in the gravel.... I only have them on loan. He said I can keep em if I want. I will return them and then figure out what I want to do from there... Now what??


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm glad someone started this thread cause I was just about to start one too. I am able to get my hands on some yellow firemouths, and was wanting to set up a biotope-ish tank but wasnt sure what would be compatible with them.
I have read that Swordtails are a good choice from a few people.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone else on here keeping Firemouths? I'm able to source some yellow ones, and want to make these my main fish for my 90gl, but am also thinking of a good size school of a smaller fish (tetra, rasbora, etc).


----------

